# MartialTalk 2008 "State of the Site"



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 18, 2008)

*MartialTalk 2008 "State of the Site" *

Welcome to 2008, a year of promise, a year of adventure, a year of destiny!

So begins my "State of the Site" post for this year.

We've been around for 6 1/2 years now. That's a long time for a forum. So many others have come and gone.

We've long since passed by many sites our senior. We've had a few of our juniors pass by us too. Such is the life of an internet community.

We've gone through a lot of challenges over the years. Fraud busting, legal threats, flame wars, election politics, software glitches, server issues and the occasional mad emperor. (I'm feeling much better now, thanks) 

A lot of history here. 53,669 topics, and over 904,000 posts! Over 15,000 people have registered, over 8,000 are still here, and hundreds of thousands visit us each month without accounts. 

We've come a long way from our roots, light years in fact.

iratewheWe've gone off the edge of the map, but so far, no monsters be here!

But enough of the past. What about the future?

It's 2008.  We're on our new server, in our new data center, and we're cruising!

2008 will be a year of change, a year of renewal, and a year of growth.

We will be doing some reorganizing of our forums, a little streamlining and some new additions to better serve our members needs.

We will be updating to a new, feature rich version of the forum software, which will allow you more control over how some parts of the site look and function. We will be adding some additional extras and reshaping some current ones for an even better experience.

We will be having our 2008 National Meet & Greet this summer in Buffalo NY and our first of hopefully several regional meet & greets in Texas.

There are some new offerings planned, including hopefully the long requested MT tee shirt which I hope will be ready for the NY M&G.

We've had a good trip so far, and we're looking to kick things up another notch in 2008!

Thank you to all of our members and staff for being with us this far. 

Stick around, and bring your friends along.
:lurk:
And you lurkers, stop lurking and sign up so you can get all the fun!

It's going to be a hell of a party!
artyon:

- Bob Hubbard
MT Owner, Lead Admin and "Gawd Emperor"


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 18, 2008)

Bob I look forward for you and this site to grow even bigger this year. You have made this such a fantastic place for all of us and I for one enjoy it to the max.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 18, 2008)

Look forward to it.

And... there have been Flame wars!?!?!?!? :uhyeah:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2008)

Cheers!


----------



## Drac (Jan 18, 2008)

There the Prince of Darkness will be found...


----------

